# Paul Olsen My Own Blend #111 VA/Per flake



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that my face has reconstituted itself I feel I can "start" to touch on a review of this blend. :r

Got and opened my 100g tin about 3 weeks ago....whew this stuff is heavenly smelling, with the VA, Kentucky and Perique seeming to fight it out for dominance depending on which way the wind is blowing. It comes in dark flake form of about 1" x 2", each of which are almost ready to fall apart a bit, looking like they would end up as a broken flake ala McC # 24 or Xmas Cheer. But they hold together and are fairly damp. So I took out 1 flake and let it dry before rubbing. Rubbed out easily enough. The aroma had me salivating it was SO pungent yet flavorful.
So my first bowl of this was like smoking gunpowder. The flavor was there but ALL of it was so sharp, overdriven and distinct. I got my tongue and lips burned...not by heat or steam but by the spice. It was like eating raw habaneros. I was very disappointed, even though all of the flavors I wanted were there. They were just too...TOO! And did not seem very blended. The Perique was very spicy, the VA was extremely tart and I have no idea if I could taste the Kentucky or not at this point. 

So I left the tin open overnight and came back the next morning to find it just a tad more moist than I would normally like to smoke. Sealed it back up and let it sit for the next week. My 2nd bowl a week later was much subdued from the first and had all of the hints of likeable qualities that I was looking for but it was still just a bit much. The VA's were smoother and SO flavorful (but still overly sharp/tangy), the Kentucky gave a cool, musky kick in the shorts (when you could taste it) and the Perique was now only jalepeno-ish in it's bite. And the whole blend seemed to be gaining a cohesion instead of each flavor standing apart.

After this 2nd bowl I let the tin set open again for several hours so that it is now virtually smokable as-is, sealed it back up and let it sit for another 2 weeks. Just finished bowl 3 this afternoon. Now we're getting somewhere!! I let a bowl full set out for 15 minutes and stuffed the pipe without a real rub, just some breakage. 1st part of the bowl the Perique is still way up front and kicking but now instead of burning me it is very much a high-octane flavorful Perique. And even this subsides after about good 6 puffs. Now a wonderful mix of even valued VA/Kentucky takes the forefront with the Perique just adding brightness and spice. I settled in and enjoyed the varying tastes of the rest of the bowl weave from VA/Per to a dark Ken/Per to VA/Ken with a Perique hint. Again, much more blended yet somehow distinct flavors, not nearly as psychotic as it used to be. I hope it keeps blending more but not mellow too much, because each of the flavors are very appealing to me.

I was disappointd at first but am really looking forward to this blend settling some more. If the trend continues I think this could turn into a wonderful smoke for my tastes. As it is right now I would certainly not smoke it very often but would still enjoy the occasional "hit". But if it mellows and blends a little more over the next few weeks I have a feeling I could be looking for more of this. Seemed like a lot of work to get this blend to where it is now, but that's ok if it all works out in the end. :tu 

In my short time smoking pipe I have NEVER seen a tobac change so dramatically in such a short time after opening. I'll update this review as I'll likely smoke a bowl/week to see if it keeps improving.

BTW - PaylessPipes.com is blowing this blend out at $5.98 for the 100g tin on closeout. My only fear is that this will smooth out to be a favorite of mine and I will go back to get more and they'll be all out.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I've never smoked this. At six bucks for 100 gram tins, I may buy a few to cellar... sounds like a prime candidate for long term aging.


----------

